# Diesel618 Log



## Diesel618 (Mar 3, 2012)

What's up guys. I figure this will be as good a place as any to track my progress as this is my favorite forum board. I just got back in the gym after 6 months off due to personal problems, so I'm seeing and expecting a lot of muscle memory or "newbie" gains. Weak as hell right now but that doesn't really affect the quality of my workouts I've found. Here's a quick rundown of the past week:

Sunday: Chest/Tri's
Flat BB Bench - 135X15, 155X12, 185X10, 225X7, 185X9, 135X15
Incline Hammer Strength - 2 platesX15, 4 platesX12, 4 platesX12, 4 platesX12, 4 platesX10
Flat DB Flies - 35'sX12, 40'sX12, 45'sX10, 45'sX9
Machine Flies - 4 sets

Close Grip Bench - 135X15, 135X13, 135X12, 135X10
Seated DB Overhead Extensions - 65X15, 75X12, 75X12, 75X12
Cable Pressdowns - 5 sets


Monday: Back/Bi's
Wide Grip Pullups - 15, 14, 12, 10
Neutral Grip Pullups - 15, 13, 10
Bent Over BB Rows - 135X15, 185X10, 185X10, 185X9
Wide Cable Pulldowns - 3 sets 15-10
Close Cable Pulldowns - 3 sets 15-10
Seated Cable Rows - 5 sets 15-10

Close Cambered Bar Curls - 2 sets 12
Wide Cambered Bar Curls - 2 sets 12
Standing DB curls - 25'sX15, 30'sX12, 35'sX10, 40'sX8
Machine Preacher curls - 4 sets

Tuesday: Shoulders
Seated DB Press - 45'sX15, 50'sX12, 55'sX12, 60'sX10, 60'sX11
Lateral Raises - 15'sX15, 20'sX15, 25'sX12, 30'sX12 (I do these pretty strict but still weak nonetheless)
DB Front Raises - 25'sX12, 25'sX12, 25'sX12
Bent over Rear DB raises - 30'sX12, 30'sX12, 30'sX12
Machine Press - 4 sets
Machine Lat Raises - 3 sets
Rear Delt Reverse Fly Machine - 3 sets
Shrugs - 75'sX15, 85'sX15, 95'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15

Wednesday: Off

Thursday: Arms 
Straight Bar Curls - BarX15, 95X12, 95X12, 95X12
DB curls


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 3, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing some progress man!


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 3, 2012)

DB Curls - 25'sX15, 35'sX12, 35'sX12, 35'sX12
Machine Preacher Curls - 50X15, 75X12, 2 dropsets of 100, 75, 50
Skullcrushers - 65X15, 75X12, 75X12, 75X12
DB Overhead Extensions - 75X10, 75X10, 75X10, 75X10
One arm rope extensions - 4 sets

Friday: Legs
Squats - 135X15, 225X10, 275X8, 275X8, 275X8, 225X12
Hack Squat - 90X15, 180X12, 230X10, 230X10
45 Leg Press - 180X15, 360X12, 450X10, 540X10, 540X10
Leg Extensions - 4 sets 25-15
Lying Leg Curls - 4 sets 20-15
Seated Leg Curls - 4 sets 20-15
Standing Calf Raises - 4 sets 25-20
Seated Calf Raises - 4 sets 25-20

Saturday - Deads/Core
Deadlift - 135X15, 225X10, 315X8, 315X8, 315X8, 225X12 (I really feel these in the glutes and hams after leg day...i like it)
Hypers - BWX15, 25lb plateX15, 25lbX15, 25lbX15, BWX15
Decline Twisting Situps - 3 sets of 15 to each side
Hanging Leg Raises - 3 sets of 10
Crunch Machine - 4 sets of 50

Sunday will be off. I'm not on a 7 day rotation so everything will fall on a different day each week but that's the basic layout right now. I know it's high volume but I've always handled and responded to high volume stuff very well.

As for the diet this has been tougher mentally to get back into than the training part. When I sit down with 10-12 oz of meat in front of me I find myself having to psych myself up like I'm about to do a set of squats of something. I was never blessed with the big appetite, but I'm pushing 3500 cals a day now. I want to get that up to 4000 before I start up my cardio. I'm generally at about 300g protein and on the higher end with carbs.

Starting weight is 197 at the gym today but we'll call it 195 at 6'0 at roughly 10% give or take a couple percentage points. Idk I'll post pics and let you guys figure it out.

I have 5 vials of Test E, 4 vials of EQ, 200 10 mg Dbols, 2 vials of Tren E, and 100 arimidex tabs waiting on me to get back to a decent starting point. I am putting it off as long as possible but it gets tougher every day. The only thing stopping me at this point is my refusal to order pins and PCT stuff until I'm comfortable with where I'm at to start a cycle.

That's about it. Can't wait to report some gains.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sunday: Chest/Tri's
Flat DB Bench - 50'sX15, 75'sX12, 80'sX10, 85'sX10, 100'sX6, 75'sX11
Incline BB Bench - 135X15, 185X10, 185X10, 185X10, 135X15
Incline Hammer Press - 90X15, 140X12, 180X10, 180X10, 140X13
Flat DB Flies - 35'sX15, 45'sX12, 50'sX10, 50'sX10
Cable Crossovers - 5 sets done FST-7 fashion

Cable Pressdowns - 5 sets pyramiding 15-12-10-12-15
Skullcrushers on BB Bench - 45X15, 65X12, 95X0, 95X9, 65X13
Bodyweight Dips - 15, 15, 15

Crunches - 4X50
Hanging Leg Raises - 5X10

45 minutes walking on treadmill at 4.5 mph


Great workout today. Not much else to say about that. So far today food-wise I have consumed:
60 g whey shake w/ 2% milk
2 pieces wheat toast dry
5 whole eggs scrambled
N.O. Shotgun in water Pre-workout
50 g Pure Pro shake from gym Post-workout
2 crispy snack wraps from McDonald's with no sauce, 2 McDoubles (what're you gonna do lol I was hungry after the workout)
60 g whey shake with 2%

I have meatloaf and sweet potatoes cooking now, I'll have 8-12oz meat loaf and 1 or 1 1/2 sweet potatoes for the next meal...Probably some canned chicken or tuna later on and then a casein shake before bed


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 4, 2012)

God damn it's hard to eat like a bodybuilder. Rest of the day cont'd.

8 oz Meat Loaf, 1 sweet potato
10 oz meat loaf, 1 sweet potato
30 g casein shake

Back and bi's tomorrow...yum


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 5, 2012)

Back and Bi's today

2 warmup sets of light lat pulldowns
Wide Grip Pullups - BWX15, BWX13
Close Grip Pullups - BWX15, BWX14
Hammer Strength T-Bar Machine - 45X15, 90X12, 135X10, 135X9, 90X12
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns - 5 sets 15-12-10-12-15
Low Cable Rows - 5 sets 15-12-10-12-15

Standing DB Curls - 25'sX15, 30'sX12, 35'sX11, 40'sX10, 35'sX14
Standing Cambered Bar Curls (close) - 50X15, 80X12, 80X12
Standing Cambered Bar Curls (wide) - 50X15, 80X12, 80X12
Hammer Preacher Machine - 45X15, 90X10, 90X10, 45X17

45 minutes walking on treadmill at 4.5 mph

My head was really not in it today. So crowded at the gym on Mondays and I just wasn't feeling it all around. Didn't do Bent Over BB rows because my lower back is still feeling it from deads the other day so I just used that T-Bar machine with the wide handles and the chest pad. 

Food-wise today:
60g whey shake in 2%
2 slices wheat toast dry
5 whole eggs
33g protein angus patty, 3 chicken strips (eh what the hell right?)
60g whey shake in 2%
4 slices papa murphy's pizza with sausage and pepperoni

I've got a canned chicken/brown rice meal and a casein shake yet, but all in all I've had to say it feels good to thrown down some chicken strips and pizza in the same day. It's good to be young.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 6, 2012)

Shoulders today

Seated DB Press - 45'sX15, 60'sX12, 60'sX12, 60'sX12, 45'sX17
Standing Lat Raise - 15'sX15, 20'sX15, 25'sX13, 25'sX12, 20'sX16
Standind DB Front Raise - 25'sX15, 30'sX12, 30'sX12, 30'sX12
Rear Delt Fly Machine - 5 sets 15-15-12-12-10
DB Shrugs - 75'sX15, 100'sX12, 100'sX12, 100'sX12, 100'sX12, 75'sX15
Cable Face Pulls w/ Rope - 3 sets
Upright Rows - 7 sets of 95 lbs done FST-7 fashion

no cardio today...it was nice as hell out here too I was planning on doing some road running but didn't get around to it. O well.

Food-wise:
60g whey shake in 2%
bowl of frosted cheerios, banana
5 whole eggs
Philly Cheese Steak sandwich, 4-6 oz grilled chicken patty?
60 g whey shake in 2%
3 slices leftover pizza
12 oz leftover meatloaf, 1/2 sweet potato

all I have left is a casein shake...hell I may throw a couple cans of chicken in around 9 if I can stomache it...I'm gonna error on the side of over-eating at least for the next month or so...I can drop fat easily, esp if I'm on gear, so that won't be a problem to shred up by June or so, I just want to put as much mass on as possible over the next couple years while still looking decent

Another day another dollar


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 7, 2012)

Legs today but I didn't have a lot of time so I just ended up hitting quads today. I'll get calves and hams on deadlift day

Squats - 135X15, 225X10, 275X5, 275X5, 275X5, 225X13
Hack Squats - 90X15, 180X12, 180X12, 180X12, 90X15
Leg Press - 360X15, 450X12, 540X10, 540X10, 450X10
Leg Extensions - 5 sets 20-12
Walking Lunges - 45 lb plate - 50 steps X 2 sets

no cardio, no abs, no calves...feel like I should have gotten more done but my legs are definately toast after that...they're still buckling on me 3-4 hours later

Food:
60 g whey shake in 2%
bowl of frosted cheerios, banana
5 whole eggs
33 g hamburger patty, 19 g chicken breast
60 g whey shake in 2%
8 oz chicken breast, spaghetti

I'm gonna have another 8 oz chicken and more spaghetti in a minute and possiby some tuna in an hour or so and a casein shake before bed. I should probably take a day off tomorrow but I'll see how I feel...I'd like to get my arm day in tomorrow but bi's/forearms are still pretty tight/sore today from back day.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 10, 2012)

Lert's see here. Been a few days.

Thursday was an off day. got @3500 - 300

Friday I went ahead and started over with chest and tri's
Flat DB Bench - 50'sX15, 75'sX12, 100'sX10, 100'sX10, 100'sX10, 75'sX13
Incline BB Bench - 135X15, 185X10, 185X10, 185X10, 135X13
Flat DB Flies - 45'sX12, 45'sX12, 45'sX12, 45'sX12
Machine Flies - 2 sets 15, 2 sets 12
Bodyweight Dips - 5X15

Close Grip Bench - 135X15, 155X12, 185X10, 185X9, 185X8
Seated DB Overhead Extensions - 75X12, 75X12, 75X12
Cable Pressdowns - 5 sets 15-12-10-12-15

DB Bridge Pushups - 3X10

Food-wise was the norm with5 whole eggs, cereal, banana for breakfast, 33 g angus patty, 8 oz chicken breast for lunch...10 oz steak with mashed potatoes, broccoli for dinner, packet of tuna, cup brown rice around 10 and all normal shakes


Today did back/bi's/hams/abs lol
Deads - 135X15, 225X12, 315X10, 405X4, 225X12
Wide Pullups - 3X15,13,10
Narrow Suppinated Pullups - 2X10,10
BB Rows - 135X15, 185X12, 225X8, 185X12
Wide Cable Pulldowns - 5 sets 15, 12, 10, 10, 16
Close Low Cable Rows - 5 sets 15, 12, 12, 12, 15
Straight Arm Pressdowns - 3 sets 15

Incline DB Curls - 25'sX15, 30'sX12, 35'sX10, 30'sX15(kinda cheating toward the end)
Preacher Curls - 60X15, 70X12, 80X10, 70X11
Standing BB Curls - 95X10, 95X10, 95X9
Hammer Curls - 25'sX15, 25'sX15, 25'sX15

SLDL - 95X12, 135X10, 135X10, 95X15
Seated Leg Curls - 5 sets

Hanging Leg Raises - 5 sets of 10
Crunches 4X50


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 11, 2012)

Weight is 204 this morning. That's 7 lbs in 10 days. No creatine right now, so I know it's not waterweight. Can't wait to hit shoulder tomorrow.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hell of a delt workout today

Warm-up lat raises - 10'sX25, 15'sX20
Seated DB Press - 50'sX15, 60'sX10, 65'sX8, 65'sX8, 65'sX8, 55'sX11
Lat Raises - 30'sX12, 35'sX10, 35'sX10, 30'sX12
Seated Rear Delt Flies Superset with rear raises (hard to explain...saw it on an Antoine Vaillant video and it actually works very well - 4 sets of 8 each so 16 reps
Standing DB Front Raises - 30'sX12, 35'sX10, 35'sX10, 35'sX10
DB Shrugs - 75'sX15, 100'sX12, 100'sX12, 100'sX12, 75'sX15
Machine Lat Raises - 3X15
Reverse Pec Dec - 3X15,12,10
Upright Rows - 95X15, 105X12, 135X8, 135X8, 105X13
Hammer Strength Press - 7 sets of 12 with just 1 plate per side (FST-7 style)

Damn that was a marathon of a delt workout and intensity was there. I was dripping sweat the whole time. Fun stuff!

60g whey shake in 2%
2 pieces wheat bread
5 whole eggs
2 28g angus burgers, grilled chicken salad
50 g Pure Pro from gym
3 beef tacos, 1 chicken quesidilla (That was a fucking treacherous meal but I finshed it)
60 g whey shake in 2%

I got a canned chicken, brown rice meal left and a casein shake. Weight was down to 202 today. I'm officially stayin off the scale until April. I'm planning to start my cycle the first Sunday or Monday in April. Can't hardly stand it anymore.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 13, 2012)

Killer leg workout today

Leg Extensions - 4 sets 25, 20, 15, 15
Smith machine Squats - 135X15, 225X10, 275X8, 275X8, 225X13
Hack Squats - 180X12, 230X12, 270X12, 270X12, 270X12
Leg Press - 8platesX15, 10X12, 12X10, 12X10, 10X13
Leg Extensions - 4 sets 20, 15, 15, 17
Iso-Lat Leg Curls - 5 sets ranging 15-10
Lying Leg Curls - 3X15,12,10
Glute kickback machine - 3X15
Walking Lunges - no weight..100 steps down parking lot, 100 back (god fucking damn that hurt)


60 g whey shake in 2%
2 pieces wheat bread, 5 whole eggs
2 plates of stir fry from cafeteria (shit was hella decent)
60 g whey shake in 2%
16 oz sirloin (2 8 ouncers...reduced to 2 bucks a piece..fuckin right), a fuckton of mashed potatoes, and a lot of corn
6 oz canned chicken, 4.4 oz cup of brown rice


all I have left is the casein shake...should take an off day tomorrow but I'm gonna hit abs and calves and a good 45-60 minutes on the treadmill (or maybe I'll take a jog outside...it's like 80 here which is unheard of for St. Louis right now)

still can't wait to start cycle. tootles.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 13, 2012)

Keep it up!


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 14, 2012)

Semi-off day today

Abs/Calves/Cardio

Decline Twisting Situps - 4X20 (10 to each side)
Hanging Leg Raises - 5X10
Crunches - 4X50

Standing Calf Raises - 180X25, 270X25, 360X20, 360X22, 360X20, 270X25
Seated Calf Raises - 50X25, 90X20, 90X18, 50X25

45 minutes on treadmill taking 5 min intervals between 4.5 mph walk and 8.0 mph jog. Said I burned close to 500 calories but idk how accurate that treadmill is because it doesn't take into account weight or what one has in his/her stomache etc. Felt really good either way.

60 g whey shake in 2%
2 pieces wheat bread, 5 whole eggs
4 oz hamburger, 3 chicken strips (I know I know)
60 g whey shake in 2%
2 lbs hot wings (what can I say?)

still got my 6 oz canned chicken, 4.4 oz brown rice meal and the casein shake. Feeling good overall. I'm worried about overtraining but no symptoms yet. Ready for tomorrow. Chest day is the best day. I'm eager to hop on the flat bench to see where I'm at but I'm gonna take another two weeks of starting with dumbells for the heavy press work but on the incline as opposed to flat which I've used the past 2 chest days. I'm hoping to hit 315 before I start my cycle.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 15, 2012)

Another great day. Strength is definately returning very quickly. Almost feels like I'm already on. I planned on starting the first week of April but Hell it'd almost feel like a waste if I keep improving workout to workout like I am. Who knows. 

Chest/Tri's today:

Incline DB Press - 45'sX15, 75'sX12, 85'sX10, 90'sX8, 75'sX11
Incline BB Press - 135X15, 185X10, 225X5, 185X11, 155X17
Flat DB Flies - 45'sX10, 45'sX10, 45'sX10
Machine Flies - 4 sets 15, 12, 10, 10

Dip Machine - 4 sets 15, 12, 10, 10
Rope Pressdowns - 5 sets 15, 15, 15, 15, 15(final set did a dropset with an additional 12)
BB Skullcrushers - 45X15, 65X12, 95X10, 95X9, 65X13
Bodyweight Dips -3X15


Strength is climbing at a stupid rate. I know the numbers aren't impressive but I'm used to maybe gaining a rep here and there from workout to workout and it's like I'm on cycle where I just throw a couple extra quarters on and bang out a full set. Muscle memory is awesome.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 16, 2012)

Off day today. Really wanted to get a good back day in but I felt very lethargic and frankly overtrained all day so I decided to take a day to let my CNS recover. I'm gonna hit back and bi's tomorrow and take Sunday off again as I'm sure the CNS will be fried from the deads and then start back Monday on a 2 on 1 off rotation.

I've been cheatin hella bad on my diet too. Had a personal sausage pizza and chicken strips at lunch today and then went out for pizza again with the girl. Hopefully all that saturated fat will help me come back strong tomorrow. That test and tren looked mighty tempting today. Almost had to call my sponsor lol.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 16, 2012)

If your worried about over training then you probably are.  45 minutes should be the maximum workout time before you trip you body into fat storage mode by doing it too long.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 17, 2012)

Back/Bi's/Calves/Cardio this morning

Deads - 135X10, 225X10, 315X10, 405X7, 225X10
Pullups - BW wideX10, 8, 7..BW CloseX10, 8
BB Rows - 135X10, 185X10, 225X8, 225X8, 185X10
Wide Pulldowns - 4 X15, 12, 10, 10
Close Cable Rows - 4X15, 12, 10, 10

Standing DB Curls - 25'sX15, 35'sX12, 45'sX8, 45'sX7, 35'sX12
Standing BB Curls - 45X15, 95X10, 95X10, 95X10
Machine Preacher Curls - 70X10, 60X12, 45X15, 70X8, 60X10, 45X12
Rope Cable Curls - 3X15

Standing Calf Raises - 6platesX25, 8 platesX20, 10 platesX15, 8 platesX20, 8 platesX18
Seated Calf Raises - 50X25, 90X15, 90X15, 50X25
Machine Angle Calf Raises - 3X15

33 minutes on eliptical burned 420 cals


Damn it feels good to be a gangster.


60 g whey shake in 2%, bowl of cereal
50 g Pure Pro shake from gym
3 sausage burritos from McDonald's (900 cals, 36 g's protein)
60 g whey shake in 2%
2 packets tuna (I think they're 5 oz each..too lazy to look right now...35 g protein each)

Gettin ready to go out to eat with the girl...probably have a good 10 oz steak with some broccoli and mashed potatoes, nd I'm sure I'll be able to get somethin solid in around 9 and then the casein shake before bed. No green beer for me today though. Happy St. Patty's day to all you non-addicts out there.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 18, 2012)

Off day today. Watching basketball all day. Went and mowed some grass earlier so I guess that kinda counts as cardio.

60 g whey shake in 2%, bowl of cereal
5 whole eggs
packet of tuna, PB n J on wheat bread


I guess I need to get goin on some food. I'm stuffing myself all day every day and I keep thinking how much better my body could be utilizing all this sickening food with some gear in me. FML. O well timed for some canned chicken and instant brown rice. yum.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 19, 2012)

I admit. I've been fibbing my numbers. Dunno why or how I got started doing it. I realized it will make it difficult to keep track of progress. Hope I pissed someone off. From here on out is 100% honesty. If I don't get that is.

Shoulders today:

Warm-up Lat Raises - 10'sX25, 15'sX15
Seated DB Press - 45'sX15, 60'sX10, 60'sX9, 60'sX8, 45'sX13
Lat Raises - 15'sX15, 20'sX12, 25'sX10, 20'sX12, 15'sX15
Rear Delt superset (bent side raises/bent rear raises) - 20'sX10-10, 20'sX10-10, 20'sX10-10, 20'sX10-10
DB Front Raises - 30'sX12, 30'sX12, 30'sX12, 30'sX12
DB Shrugs - 75'sX15, 85'sX15, 100'sX12, 100'sX13, 75'sX15 (I need bigger hands or straps for these, grip gave out before traps with the 100's)
Machine Lat Raises - 3 sets 15
Rear Delt Fly Machine - 3 sets 12
Upright Rows - 70X15, 80X12, 90X10, 70X15
Hammer Strenght Machine Press - 7 sets of 12 done FST-7 style - 1 plate per side


Damn I love me some volume. esp for my shoulders. I actually got all that done in just under an hour believe it or not. I always get painful pumps in my delts and I have to bend over and shake my arms out between sets. I can only imagine what it's gonna be like when I get some high octane gear in me.

60 g whey shake in 2%
bowl of cereal, 5 whole eggs
4 chicken strips, 4 or 5 oz hamburger
60 g whey shake in 2%
2 leftover BBQ leg quarters, good size serving of corn, fuckton of mashed potatoes, good serving of green beans
too many almonds
60 g whey shake in 2%


I'm out of casein protein and I forgot to pick some up today, so I'll just grab a packet of tuna or 2 before bed tonight.

LEGS TOMORROW BOY!!!


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 20, 2012)

Absolutely demolished my legs today. A+ workout. 

Squats - 135X15, 185X12, 225X8, 225X7, 225X6, 135X21 (yes I go ATG you assholes)
Hack Squats - 4platesX15, 4platesX15, 6X12, 6X12, 8X10, 4X15
Leg Press - 8platesX15, 10X15, 12X9, 10X15, 10X15
Leg Extensions - 5 sets of 15
Hammer Strength Kneeling Leg Curls - 4 sets 15
SLDL - 95X15, 95X15, 95X15
Lying Leg Curls - 3 sets of 15
Standing Calf Raise - 5 sets of 25-20 with 6 plates
Seated Calf Raises - 5 sets of 25-20 with 50 lbs (yep 2 quarters lol)
Walking Lunges - no weight, 100 yard parking lot or so, down, back, down, back (I got the idea from an article about Shawn Rhoden. He had been finishing his leg workouts with these, but carrying a 45lb plate to his chest. I could barely stay balanced and maintain good posture with no weight. Moral of story..IFBB pro's are strong)


Damn I'm still on a high of sorts from that workout. Didn't puke at all but I was just barely keeping it down during leg presses.


60 g whey shake in 2%
bowl of cereal, 5 whole eggs
quesadilla burger? (had a 4 oz patty in a quesadilla with cheese and peppers and what not. good stuff), 4 chicken strips
60 g whey shake in 2%
#5 from Jimmy John's
2 packets of tuna (4.5 oz each)


That's where I'm at. I NEED some good complex carbs in me after that workout but I'm out of rice and mashed potatoes. Maybe about 4 pieces of wheat bread? Would that be the end of the world as my carb source with the last meal? Maybe I'll just have 2 PB n J's on wheat bread and a protein shake and call it a night. That would put me at roughly 360 g protein for the day. It's decided. 

I'm gonna finish the week with bi's/tri's/abs tomorrow then it's off to Vegas from Thursday-Monday. I haven't had an arm day since I started back so that'll be fun and I'm sure my body will appreciate the 5 days off since I haven't taken back to back days off in about 2 months now since I started back. I'll get a couple cardio days in there but no weights. 

PEACE.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 21, 2012)

Arm day today. VOLUME VOLUME VOLUME!

close grip standing EZ bar curls - 50X15, 60X15, 70X12, 80X12, 90X10, 80X12
Incline DB Curls - 25'sX12, 25'sX12, 25'sX12, 25'sX12
Preacher Curls - 60X12, 60X12, 60X10
wide grip standing EZ bar curls - 60X15, 60X15
Life Fitness Machine Curls - lost count of sets but around 5 or 6 of 12-25 reps
Standing Hammer Curls - 20'sX20, 25'sX15

Close Grip bench - 135X15, 155X12, 185X10, 185X9, 155X10, 135X12
Rope Pressdowns - 5 sets of 15
Skullcrushers (EZ bar) - 60X15, 70X12, 80X10, 80X10
Bodyweight Dips - 3 sets of 15
One arm rope extensions - 2 sets of 12

Decline Twisting Situps - 3 sets of 10 to each side
superset with
Decline Straight Situps - 3 sets of 10
Hanging leg raises - 5 sets of 10
V-ups - 3 sets of 15


Another great workout. Ready to eat my ass off and recover for the next 5 days. Hopefully win enough in Vegas to justify a GH purchase. I got one more week of this high volume, higher rep stuff when I get back and then I'm gonna dial back the volume a touch and increase the weight and stay in the 8-10 rep range for my working sets so I can get a good idea of where my strength is for a starting point fpr this cycle.

I'm gonna start putting the times of my meals and workouts so I can appear more organized.

6:45 AM - 60 g whey shake in 2%, Fish Oil, Vitamins (Multi, B-complex, C, and D-3)
7:30 AM - bowl of cereal, 5 whole eggs, 16 oz NOS, all the other support supps
12:15 PM - 4 oz hamburger, 4 chicken strips
3:00 PM - ABB N.O. Speed Stack (300 mg caffeine, bunch of arginine/N.O. B.S., and 0 sugar)
3:30 PM - Workout
5:00 PM - 52 g whey shake in water
6:15 PM - 8 oz chicken breast (pollo loco), 1 soft taco w/ ground beef
7:30 PM - 60 g whey shake in 2%


My mom gave me her leftover fajita meat to take home so I'll eat that around 9 or so with some creative carb source and then the casein shake before bed. 


Wish I were juicing


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 21, 2012)

Great log! Very impressive and super detailed, keep up the great work!


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 23, 2012)

Way better log than mine, it's pretty sorry looking.  I'd better step it up.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 23, 2012)

Eh I'm a loser. I try not to go out very much these days so I can focus on what I'm trying to do with my body 100%, so at night when I get off work and homework is done I just end up messing around on here until bed time most nights. Kind of like a daily inventory and writing it all down helps me stay accountable.

I ate like absolute shit today. Woke up at 2:30 AM and had a shake and some cereal then headed for the airport, had a muscle milk right before boarding the plane, and didn't get a real meal in until after we landed in Vegas, which wasn't even a real meal just a few breakfast burritos. Continued eating like shit all day. Had a sub, some sushi, and some pizza, and 1 more shake. I'm lucky if I broke 3000 cals and 300 g's protein today. I have to step it up.

Quads are still on fire from Tuesday's assault. May have taken it a bit too far, but I'll always error on the side of overtraining.


----------



## PhuckOff (Mar 23, 2012)

umm... if you dont mind me asking, what is your diet based on? 
And have you tried the warrior diet?


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 24, 2012)

Not really based on anything other than getting 350 g's of protein and 3500 cals as a bare minimum and as many good carbs as I can stomache. Where can I find some info on this warrior diet?


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 24, 2012)

So much for taking 5 straight days off. 2 was too many. I stopped in one of the area Gold's this morning for a nice workout. (not the flamingo location or whatever that Jay and Dennis train at but a decent gym nonetheless). 

Chest/Back..ALL SUPERSETS!

DB Incline Press - 45'sX15, 60'sX12, 80'sX12, 80'sX10, 75'sX11
superset w/
Wide Grip Pullups - BWX10, BWX10, BWX10, BWX9, BWX8

Incline BB Press - 165X12, 165X10, 155X12, 155X10, 135X12
superset w/
Bent Over BB Rows - 155X12, 155X12, 155X12, 155X12, 155X12

Incline DB Flies - 35'sX12, 35'sX12, 35'sX12, 35'sX12
superset w/
Wide Cable Pulldowns - 12, 12, 12, 12

Cable Crossovers - 12, 12, 12
superset w/
Close Low Cable Rows - 12, 12, 12


that's all I had in me but it was hella intense. Drippin sweat and huffin from start to finish.

60 g whey shake in 2%
complimentary breakfast - 2 biscuits, hella eggs, 2 slices french toast w/ syrup 
1 packet tuna (4.5 oz), Gatorade
60 g whey shake in water
workout
60 g whey shake in 2%


Bout to have a nice big solid meal and then try to lose my rent money to card sharks. Whoever said you can't have fun in Vegas sober was retarded. I'm havin a ball!


----------



## PhuckOff (Mar 25, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Not really based on anything other than getting 350 g's of protein and 3500 cals as a bare minimum and as many good carbs as I can stomache. Where can I find some info on this warrior diet?




Look it up on google. It's basically the diet we had when we were cavemen, where we couldn't go out to get food until night because of predators.You eat every three 
hours,but only raw fruits and veggies, and yogurt 
until dinner time, tha,ts when you eat your 
proteins ,dairy, grains and shit like that. But it tells you to stop eating dinner when you get thirsty cuz that's our bodys natural warning that we've had enough.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 25, 2012)

No thanks. It took a long time for us to make it to the top of the food chain. Why would I want to revert back and undo evolution? I like eating meat all day long. You should try it.


----------



## PhuckOff (Mar 25, 2012)

Haha. Im not on that diet, I was just tellin you about it. Im on a diet called eat-whatever-the-fuck-i-want.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 25, 2012)

PhuckOff said:


> Haha. Im not on that diet, I was just tellin you about it. Im on a diet called eat-whatever-the-fuck-i-want.



that's more my style right there.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 27, 2012)

Whooo back in the good ol midwest and couldn't be happier. Shit is expensive in Las Vegas. Fuck that. Shoulders today.

Warm up lat raises - 10'sX25, 15'sX15
Seated DB Press - 45'sX15, 60'sX12, 60'sX12, 60'sX10, 45'sX11
DB Lat Raises - 25'sX12, 25'sX12, 25'sX12, 25'sX12, 15'sX15
Rear Delt Superset - 20'sX10/10, 25'sX8/8, 25'sX8/8, 20'sX10/10
DB Front Raises - 30'sX12, 30'sX12, 30'sX12, 30'sX12
Cable Rope Face Pulls - 15, 12, 12, 15
DB Shrugs - 75'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 75'sX15
Upright Rows - 80X15, 80X15, 80X15


That is low volume for me I really wanted to do some 7's on the Plate Loaded Shoulder Press and a superset with the rear delt fly machine and machine lat raises but I figured I'd better listen to common sense and back off the volume a bit. Intensity was good. I'll give this a shot for a while and maybe up the volume again when I start my cycle. I do need to be getting 7's in on shoulders though I'm kicking myself for skipping those.

7:30 AM - PB n J on wheat bread, 52 g whey shake in water (out of milk this morning..pissed)
12:30 PM - 4 oz chicken breast, 4 chicken strips
3:00 PM - Workout
4:45 PM - 60 g whey shake in skim (yep switching to skim. never thought I'd see the day)
5:30 ish - lots of spaghetti with meat sauce and italian sausage
8:30 PM - probably another serving of spaghetti
10:00 PM - 9 oz tuna
11:30 PM - 60 g whey shake in skim (I'm gonna stop buying casein cuz fuck it)


I really need to figure out how to work carbs in better throughout the day.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 28, 2012)

uuugh. rough one today. No pre-workout today as it was just an arm day and I realized how dependent on them I have become.

Barbell Curls - 45X25, 65X15, 95X12, 95X12, 95X12, 65X15
Standing DB Curls - 25'sX15, 30'sX12, 30'sX12, 30'sX12, 30'sX12
Machine Preacher Curls - 3 dropsets of 75-50-25 lbs, 10-10-15, 10-10-12, 8-8-12
Nautilus Unilateral Machine Curls - 5 sets of 15 each arm

Rope Pressdowns - 25, 15, 15, 15, 20 (reps)
DB overhead extensions - 75X8, 65X12, 65X12, 65X11
Incline Skullcrushers - 60X15, 80X10, 80X10, 70X12, 70X10
Bodyweight Dips - 15, 15, 15

Never really got into it. Can't explain it but I never got that euphoric feeling I usually get a few sets in where nothing's gonna stop me from tearing my shit up set by set. All I can attribute it to is the lack of pre-workout..probably more specifically the lack of caffeine. That and the fact that I didn't get to the gym today until about an hour after I normally do, and I didn't really have many carbs in me. Guess I'm gonna have to keep using it (pre-workout). I got legs tomorrow so I'll def be using it and I hope that solves whatever the issue was today. So tempted to pin a good 1.5 ml's of test and EQ and pop a few Dbols and get this thing going, but I'm already getting hella compliments and second looks at the gym and people telling me I'm blowing up, so I'm determined to see how far I can take it naturally before plunging back into the darkside. Chances are once I start this cycle I'll be in for a good couple years of blasting and cruising, so I'm trying to enjoy a normal endocrine system for now, and make sure I have the best base possible to get the most out of my money and the damage I'm gonna do to my body between now and the time I turn 25 and hopefully step on stage.


6:30 AM - 60 g whey shake in skim
7:00 AM - bowl of cereal, 5 whole eggs
12:00 PM - 4 oz hamburger, 4 chicken strips
4:30 PM - workout
6:00 PM - 60 g whey shake in skim
6:30 PM - @8 oz slow cooked top sirloin w/ peppers and onions and tomato sauce, mashed potatoes
8:00 PM - same as above (roughly)
9:30 PM - 9 oz tuna
11:00 PM - 60 g whey shake in skim


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 29, 2012)

Holy Hell that was an intense leg day. 

Dual Leg Extensions - 25, 20, 15
Single Leg Extensions - 15, 15
Dual Leg Extensions - 20
Squats - 135X15, 185X12, 225X8, 225X6, 185X11, 135X15 (incredibly difficult to squat after pre-exhaust extensions. I love it)
Hack Squats - 360X8, 270X12, 270X12, 270X11
Leg Press - 360X15, 450X15, 450X15, 450X15
Kneeling Leg Curls - 25, 20, 15, 15, 12
SLDL - 135X10, 135X10, 135X10
Lying Leg Curls - 4 sets of 15
Standing Calf Raise - 270X25, 270X25, 270X22, 270X20, 270X20, 180X25
Seated Calf Raise - 70X25, 70X25, 70X25, 70X25


Came basically as close to puking as humanly possible without actually puking. I held it down like a champ. I could barely walk up the stairs to my apartment. I had to just stop and start laughing at how destroyed my legs are. Good times.

6:30AM - 60 g whey shake in skim
7:00AM - bowl of cereal, 5 whole eggs, coffee
12:30 PM - 4 oz hamburger, 4 chicken strips
3:30 PM - granola bar, NOS energy drink
5:00 PM - workout
7:00 PM - 60 g whey shake in skim
7:45 PM - 8 oz spicy chicken breast sandwich, onion rings, fried pickles
9:30 PM - 2 cans chicken, hopefully some carbs...easy mac?
11:00 PM - 60 g whey shake in skim


I don't know about squats increasing test and GH because I feel like I could die right now.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 30, 2012)

I hate off days.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 31, 2012)

Skr8 chest day today

Flat BB Bench - 45X25, 135X10, 185X10, 225X8, 225X6, 225X5, 185X12, 135X18
Incline DB Bench - 75'sX10, 75'sX10, 75'sX8, 75'sX7
BW Dips - 25, 17, 13
Incline DB Flies - 35'sX12, 35'sX12, 35'sX12, 35'sX12
Cable Crossovers - 12, 12, 12
DB Bridge Pushups - 15, 15, 12, 12, 10

30 minutes on eliptical

Can't complain. Strength is still rising fairly quickly. Last time I flat benched I got 225 up 4 1/2 times. I got it for 8, 6, and 5 today with no spotter. As always taking 90 secs rest between sets. I feel like if I did a 5/3/1 while resting forever like a lazy ass powerlifter I could have gotten 275 up for at least a couple. Want to hit 315 before I start the cycle.

10:00 AM - 2 pieces leftover pizza, 60 g whey shake in skim
11:30 AM - workout
1:00 PM - 60 g whey shake in skim

Guess it's time to get goin on some food.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 1, 2012)

Back day today!

Warmup unilateral cable pulldowns - 15, 15
Wide Grip BW Pullups - 10, 8, 8
Assisted Wide Grip Pullups - 12, 10
Assisted Medium Neutral Grip Pullups - 10, 10
Assisted Narrow Suppinated Grip Pullups - 10, 10
T-Bar Machine w/ Chest Support - 45X15, 90X12, 90X12, 90X12, 90X12dropset to45X12
Wide Grip Cable Pulldowns - 15, 12, 12
Close Grip Cable Pulldowns - 12, 12
Low Cable Rows - 15, 12, 12, 10
Deads - 135X10, 225X10, 315X8, 315X6, 315X5, 225X12

woooo success!

10:00 AM - 5 whole eggs
10:30 AM - bowl of cereal, 70 g whey shake in skim
12:30 PM - workout
2:00 PM - 70 g whey shake in skim
3:00 PM - bout to get down on some BBQ, mashed potatoes and green beans at my mom's. MMM


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 2, 2012)

I hate off days so fucking much. I'm gonna try to get to the gym and do about 45 mins of cardio followed by calves and ab work, but we'll see how it pans out. 

7 AM - bowl of cereal, 70 g whey shake in skim, banana
7:45 AM - 5 whole eggs, 16 oz Red Bull
12:00 PM - 6 oz canned chicken, 1 cup brown rice

Gettin my tax return back this week..probably gonna order stuff for my next cycle after the upcoming one. Possibly gonna bridge them with test but either way. I found a sponsor with 400 mg/ml Test Blend (Sustanon basically) and I'm considering running that at .5 ml EOD with some tren E for next cycle. Kick it off with anadrol maybe and finish her off with winstrol or tbol. We'll see. Open to suggestions.

Weeks 1-12:
Test 400 - 200 mg EOD (between 750 and 800 mg/week)
Tren E - 300-400 mg/week
Aromasin - 12.5 mg's/day
Cabergoline - .5 mg's/2Xweek

Weeks 1-6:
Anadrol - 50-75 mg's depending on sides, possibly 100 for the last couple weeks if I tolerate it as well as other orals.

Weeks 8-14:
Winstrol - 50 mg's/day
or
T-bol - 50 mg's/day

mmmmmm...steroids.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 2, 2012)

Got to the gym today and did cardio abs and calves

25 mins on eliptical (435 cals)

Standing Calf Raises - 360X25, 360X25, 450X17, 450X15, 360X23dropset to180X20
superset w/
Decline Twisting Situps - 20, 20, 20, 20, 20

Seated Calf Raises - 70X25, 70X25, 70X23, 70X22, 70X20
superset w/
Hanging Leg Raises - 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Then I had to split because I was already gonna be late for my NA meeting. Not bad for an off day though. Can't complain lol.

I got in 3820 cals today and 390 g's protein, 306 g's carbs, and 69 g's fat (not counting fish oil), but 600 cals and 160 g's of carbs came from Dr. Pepper, so it was really more like 3220 390/146/69. Not bad. Gotta stop drinking soda.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 3, 2012)

Shoulders today. Quickly becoming my favorite bodypart to train because my delts get so pumped it's painful and they look completely different by the end of the workout. Strength gains are starting to taper off though. Looks like it's time to change my workouts around or start my cycle or both. I'll give it another week to decide.

Lateral raises - 10'sX25, 15'sX20
Seated DB Press - 45'sX15, 60'sX12, 60'sX10, 60'sX8, 45'sX10
Lateral Raises - 25'sX12, 25'sX12, 25'sX12, 25'sX12dropset to15'sX10
Rear Delt Superset - 20'sX10/10, 25'sX10/10, 25'sX10/10, 25'sX10/10
Alt. DB Front Raises - 30'sX12, 35'sX12, 35'sX12, 30'sX12
DB Shrugs - 75'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 75'sX15
Rear Delt Fly Machine - 15, 12, 15
Upright Rows - 80X15, 100X12, 100X12, 100X11
Plate Loaded machine Press (FST-7 style) - 90X12, 90X12, 90X12, 90X10, 90X10, 90X10, 90X10 (had to rest pause the last couple sets)

In n out. Wam, bam, thanks bitch.

9:00 AM - 70 g whey shake in skim, bowl of cereal
10:00 AM - 5 whole eggs, 7UP
2:00 PM - 2 BBQ Leg Quarters, 2 cups mashed potatoes, Dr. Pepper
4:00 PM - 70 g whey shake in skim, banana
5:00 PM - workout
6:00 PM - 52 g whey shake in water
6:30 PM - 8 inch chicken teriyaki sub from Penn Station
9: 30 PM - 5 oz tuna, PB n J on wheat bread (2 tbsp PB, 1 tbsp J)
11:00 PM - 70 g whey shake in skim

Saw an old buddy of mine from a different gym today and the first thing he says to me is, "Damn, joe, you lost a little weight." Fuck I hate this shit lol. No my name is not joe for you coastal people. It's a midwest thing. You wouldn't understand. Gotta love friends that can be honest with you.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 3, 2012)

Also:

Weight was 212 something at the Dr. this morning. Went to see about having some bloodwork done to see where things are before I start my cycle, as a baseline. I'm gonna go in Thursday morning and he's gonna order up a full hormone panel as well as all the other general health stuff. Crossing my fingers that I will be low and qualify for HRT. I had it checked shortly after a PH cycle when I was 17 and my total T was in the low 220's. I'm hoping it's under 200, because that was 5 years and several cycles ago. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 4, 2012)

ARM DAY.

BB Curls - 45X25, 65X20, 95X12, 95X10, 95X9, 95X7
DB Curls - 30'sX12, 30'sX12, 30'sX12, 30'sX12
Unilateral Machine Curls - 15, 15, 15, 15
Cable Rope Curls (dropsets) - 50 lbs-30 lbs-20 lbs, 15-15-15, 4 sets

Cable Pressdowns - 25, 20, 15, 12, 10, 12
Close Grip Bench - 135X15, 185X12, 185X10, 185X6, 135X12
Dip machine - 15, 10, 8, 12, 15
More Cable Work - 6-7 sets of varying angles/handles/ropes


So yeah, not much to say about that. It was about as intense as an arm day can be I suppose.

8 AM - 70 g whey shake in skim, bowl of cereal
9 AM - 5 whole eggs, 7UP
12 PM - 6 oz canned chicken, cup of easy mac
3 PM - 70 g whey shake in skim
5 PM - workout
6 PM - 52 g whey shake in water
8 PM - 8 oz roast beef, 2 cups mashed potatoes
9:30 PM - 8 oz roast beef, 2 cups mashed potatoes
11:00 PM - 5 oz tuna, 1 cup almonds
12:00 AM - 70 g whey shake in skim

No eating after midnight until I get my labs drawn tomorrow morning around 8-8:30. I hate fasting. 8 hours isn't that long but I HATE leaving the house without eating or having coffee or something in the morning. I get very crabby.

Wish me luck. Hoping for sub 200 total T.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 5, 2012)

whew. 2 hour marathon of a leg workout today.

Hip adductions (I think. the one where you spread) - 3 sets of 15
Single Leg Extensions - 15, 15, 15
Dual Leg Extensions - 15, 15
Squats - 135X10, 185X10, 225X12, 225X12, 225X10, 135X15
Hack Squats - 360(6 plates)X12, 360X12, 360X12, 360X12
Leg Press - 360X15, 450X15, 450X15, 450X15

Kneeling Single Leg Curls - 15, 15, 15, 15, 15
Lying Leg Curls - 15, set of 21's, 15
SLDL - 135X15, 135X15, 135X15

Calf Tri-Set (Standing Calf Raises w/ weight, Standing BW Calf Raises standing on plates, standing BW Calf Raises standing on floor - basically half reps)
360X25, 25, 15 - 360X25, 25, 15 - 360X25, 22, 15 - 360X20, 20, 15 - 360X20, 20, 15...brutal
Seated Calf Raises - 50 lbsX25, 50X25, 50X25, 50X25, 50X25



8:00 AM - blood drawn
8:30 AM - 70 g whey shake in skim, bowl of cereal
10:00 AM - 5 whole eggs, 7UP
2:00 PM - 8 oz roast beef, 1 1/2 cup mashed potatoes
3:00 PM - 70 g whey shake in skim
5:00 PM - workout
7:30 PM - 70 g whey shake in skim
8:00 PM - half of a frozen pizza lolz
9:00 PM - other half of frozen pizza lolzzzz
10:30 PM - 5 oz tuna
12:00 AM - 70 g whey shake in skim

Damn it feels good to be a gangster.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 7, 2012)

Off Day yesterday...Chest/Tri's/Abs today

Flat BB Bench - 45X25, 135X10, 225X5, 245X3, 275X2, 225X7, 185X15, 135X19
Incline DB Bench - 75'sX10, 75'sX9, 75'sX8, 75'sX7
Flat DB FLies - 45'sX10, 45'sX9, 40'sX10, 35'sX10
Incline Cable Flies - 15, 10, 12, 12, 15
Bodyweight Dips - 15, 15, 15
DB Bridge Pushups - 12, 10, 10

Rope Cable Pressdowns - 25, 15, 12, 12, 15
BB Skullcrushers - 45X15, 65X15, 95X8, 95X6, 65X11, 45X28

Decline Twisting Situps - 20, 20, 20
Hanging Leg Raises - 10, 10, 10
Machine Crunches - 25 lb plateX50, 50
Regular Crunches - 25, 25, 25, 25
Side Bends - Holding 45lb plate X25 to each side, 25 to each side


I have a feeling all of that ab work is gonna come back to hurt my deads tomorrow, oh well.

8:00 AM - 70 g whey shake in skim, bowl of cereal
9:00 AM - 5 whole eggs, 16 oz Red Bull
11:00 AM - workout
1:00 PM - 70 g whey shake in skim
3:00 PM - cup of easy mac, 30 g protein bar
5:00 PM - 10-12 oz sirloin, garlic mashed potatoes, broccoli
8:00 PM - 5 oz tuna, bag of ramen noodles
10:00 PM - 6 oz canned chicken, 4.4 oz cup of brown rice 
11:30 PM - 70 g whey shake in skim


Felt good to get 275 up today. First time doing that since before this last year long break. Good to know I'm back moving in the right direction. Could have probably gotten a 3rd rep, but I didn't have a spotter so I wasn't going to find out. The 185X15 was awesome too, considering it was after 4 heavy sets. Can't wait to finally hit 315 so I can get back to the dark side where every gym rat belongs.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice little Easter back workout today. I was surprised at how crowded the gym was on a holiday. Good stuff.

Warm-up unilateral cable pulldowns - 15, 15
Pullups - 7 sets to failure of varying grips..last 4 assisted
T-Bar Machine w/ chest pad - 90X12, 90X12, 90X12, 90X12
Cable Pulldowns - 2 wideX12, 2 closeX12
Low Cable Rows - 2 wideX12, 2 closeX12
Deadlifts - 135X10, 225X10, 315X6, 315X6, 315X3, 225X10

Cable Curls - 15, 15, 12, 10, 10, 10, 15
Machine Preacher Curls (dropsets) - 70X10-45X10, 70X8-45X9, 70X8-45X9

Calf Presses on Leg Press - 360X25, 360X25, 360X22, 360X20, 360X20
One Legged Standing Bodyweight Calf Raises - 25, 20, 15, 15
Standing Calf Raises (on hack squat) - 270X25, 270X25, 270X22, 270X21


Felt good. Happy Easter to everyone. On this day a handful of apparently retarded women discovered that Jesus' tomb was empty and a big rock was moved and thought to themselves, "This cat must have rose from the dead." 

8:00 AM - 70 g whey shake in skim, bowl of cereal
10:30 AM - 3 big slices of ham, some potato/sausage/onion/cheese dish of some sort, 1 roll (didn't seem kosher to pull out a scale and weigh my ham in the middle of Easter brunch at my girl's parents house...her parents apparently really believe in all this resurection bullshit)
1:00 PM - 52 g whey shake in water
1:30 PM - workout
3:30 PM - 70 g whey shake in skim
5:00 PM - 8 oz ham, leftover potato dish stuff
8:00 PM - 6 oz canned chicken, 4.4 oz brown rice
10:30 PM - 70 g whey shake in skim


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 9, 2012)

Another fuckin off day. Every week with these fuckin things. Just cardio today.

45 mins on eliptical alternating between level 10 and level 15. HR stayed between 150 and 180 throughout. A lot of guys say that is kind of high and can be catabolic, but I used to run middle distance in track and that level of intensity just feels good to me. Hard for me to get into it if I'm not even breaking a sweat. Open to thoughts on this though.

6:30 AM - bowl of cereal, 70 g whey shake in skim
10:00 AM - 5 whole eggs, cream soda lol
2:00 PM - 70 g whey shake in skim, cup of easy mac
5:00 PM - 30 g protein bar (320 cals), 12 oz Red Bull
5:30 PM - cardio
6:15 PM - 52 g whey shake in water
8:30 PM - two 8 oz steaks
10:30 PM - 5 hot wings, 5 oz tuna
12:00 AM - 70 g whey shake in skim


Only had 1 soda today so that is good. If I could just completely cut that shit out I know I wouldn't even need to do cardio. That's like 300-600 shit calories a day of straight HFCS most days. It's easy to just drink water after I work out until bed, but early in the day I just crave sugar. Don't know why this is. Maybe if I start doing fasted cardio in the mornings again that will help curb the early day cravings. Idk. I'm still pretty lean but haven't seen any "abnormal" veins since my last cycle and my abs are kinda smooth right now. Time to shape the fuck up.

Tootles.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 10, 2012)

Rough day all around today. Shoulders.

Warm up lat raises - 10'sX25, 15'sX15
Seated DB Press - 45'sX15, 60'sX10, 60'sX8, 60'sX6, 45'sX10
DB Lat Raises - 25'sX12, 25'sX12, 25'sX12, 25'sX10, 25'sX8
Rear Delt Superset - 25'sX8-8, 25'sX8-10, 25'sX8-10, 25'sX8-10
Alternating DB Front Raises - 35'sX12, 35'sX12, 35'sX12, 35'sX12
DB Shrugs - 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX13, 100'sX12dropset to80'sX12
Rear Delt Fly machine - 3X15
Upright Rows - 80X15, 100X12, 100X10, 100X10
Hammer Strength Iso-lateral Shoulder Press - FST-7 style - 90 lbsX12, 90X12, 90X12, 90X10, 90X10, 90X10, 90X10

15 mins on eliptical at maximum level of 20. Wish I had more time to do this but I had to hurry so I went as high intensity as I could. Burned about 315 cals.

10:00 AM - 70 g whey shake in skim, bowl of cereal
11:00 AM - 5 whole eggs
1:00 PM - 6 oz canned chicken, banana, cup of easy mac
4:00 PM - 70 g whey shake in skim
5:00 PM - workout
6:15 PM - 52 g whey shake in water, 20 oz Gatorade
9:00 PM - half of frozen pizza
11:00 PM - other half of frozen pizza
12:00 AM - 70 g whey shake in skim


fuckin today was one of those days. Found out I have a hypothyroid. Maybe I'll score some T4 out of the deal. I will def be trying to manipulate them into giving me T3 instead, but whatever happens happens with that.

I tweaked something in my lower back in the left lumbar region picking up the DB's for shrugs today. Pissed me off. Really hoping it doesn't affect my leg day on Thursday but I have this feeling I won't be able to squat. 

Other than that everything's going great. My program of recovery teaches me to find the positives in everything. Maybe getting my thyroid cleared up will help my gains in the long-term. Feeling good and motivated to keep killing it in the gym naturally for now. I'm now going to wait til I get this thyroid thing cleared up before starting my cycle, so that may be pushed back to summer. I still have a large cock so that's good.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 11, 2012)

Arms today.

Standing DB Curls - 25'sX15, 35'sX12, 45'sX8, 40'sX10, 35'sX10, 25'sX15
Standing EZ Bar Curls - 70X15(close), 70X15(close), 70X15(wide), 70X15(wide)
Machine Preacher Curl dropsets - 70X12-45X12, 70X10-45X12, 70X10-45X12
Nautilus Unilateral Machine Curls - 15, 15, 15, 15, 15

Close Grip Bench - 135X15, 185X12, 225X4, 185X10, 135X13
Rope Pressdowns - 15, 15, 15, 15, 12, 10, 15
One Arm Reverse Pulldowns - 15, 12, 15
Dip Machine - 20, 15, 12, 10, 12
Bodyweight Dips - 15, 15, 15

Reverse Curls - 40X15, 50X12, 60X10, 60X10, 50X12
Behind the Back BB Wrist Curls - 135X15, 135X15, 135X15, 135X13


no cardio today as I have LEGS TOMORROW! Lower back felt great today, so that's a relief. Will be murdering my legs tomorrow as planned. I only just yesterday started finally walking normally again and they are just today feeling fresh and it's time to annihilate them again. I love it!


10:00 AM - 70 g whey shake in skim, bowl of cereal
11:00 AM - 6 whole eggs, Dr. Pepper
2:00 PM - 6 oz canned chicken, cup of easy mac
4:00 PM - 52 g whey shake in skim, banana
5:00 PM - workout
6:30 PM - 70 g whey shake in skim
8:00 PM - Pollo Loco (roughly 8-10 oz grilled chicken breast with tortillas, rice and beans), some chips, and a Mountain Dew...on mom's dollar - best part
10:00 PM - 5 oz tuna, PB n J on wheat bread
12:00 AM - 70 g whey shake in skim



Can't wait to hit legs tomorrow. Got my state tax return today for a few stacks. Found a great deal on some DP products on this site, so I'll be ordering a few more vials of test and some other goodies for this next couple years of blasting and cruising coming up, and I'm gonna try to leave myself enough to get some placebos at the supp store to hold me over until the first pin.


----------



## garrythomson (Apr 12, 2012)

when people call our transmissions 618 they could be talking 1994-2007. Transmission builders generally call them all 618's, where us in the diesel industry call them 47's or 48's.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 12, 2012)

/\ I didn't know my user name was a type of jargon. I made this when I was heavy into using and selling heroin and diesel is a street term for it, and it's a double entendre' for a "diesel" physique. 618 is my area code. Learn something new every day though.


LEGS TODAY! 
Single Leg Extensions - 15, 12, 10
Dual Leg Extensions - 25, 20
Squats - 135X15, 225X10, 275X5, 225X8, 185X10, 135X12
Hack Squats - 270X10, 270X12, 270X12, 270X12
Leg Press - 450X15, 500X15, 540X15
Kneeling Leg Curls - 15, 15, 15, 15, 15
SLDL - 135X15, 135X15, 135X15 (forearms were dyin on this from hitting them yesterday...found that interesting)
Lying Leg Curls - 2 sets of 21's

Calf Tri-Set (Leg Press, bodyweight on step, bodyweight on floor) - 5 sets of 20-25 reps each set
Seated Calf Raises - 50X25, 50X25, 50X25, 50X25
Standing Calf Raises - 180X25, 270X20, dropset-360X18-270X15-180X17-90X20


Definitely didn't have enough food in me for that workout. Energy was terrible, even with a pre-workout. I was about fried by the end of hamstrings, I don't know how I made it through my calf work. Made it through though, and managed to get 12 plates on leg press for 15 good reps after all my quad work, which is forward progress for me. All in all, it went well considering.


Woke up this morning and remembered I was out of eggs and milk, fuckin shitty way to wake up.

10:00 AM - 52 g whey shake in water
12:00 PM - cup of easy mac, PB n J on wheat
2:00 PM - 6 oz canned chicken
4:00 PM - 52 g whey shake in water
5:30 PM - workout
7:30 PM - three 4 oz pork chops, some pie thing...roast beef, mashed potatoes corn, green beans and some other shit all mashed together. It was very good.
9:30 PM - 5 oz tuna
11:00 PM - 70 g whey shake in skim


Definitely a bad day as far as diet goes, but I re-upped on milk and eggs and I'll be good tomorrow for a rest+grow day.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 14, 2012)

Chest/Tri's today. Was an off day yesterday.

Hammer Strength Incline - 90X15, 180X12, 230X12, 230X10, 230X10, 180X12, 140X13, 90X15
Incline BB Press - 135X12, 185X8, 155X10, 135X12
Flat DB Flies - 40'sX10, 40'sX10, 40'sX10
Hammer Strength Decline - 180X10, 180X10, 180X10
Bodyweight Dips - 15, 15
Machine Flies - 15, 12, 12, 15

Cable Rope Pressdowns - 15, 10, 10, 12, 15
DB Skullcrushers - 20'sX12, 20'sX11, 20'sX10
Lying One Arm DB extensions across body - 20'sX10, 20'sX10
Seated DB Overhead Extensions - 60X12, 65X12, 75X8

15 minutes on eliptical at level 10 resistance, 30 minutes on treadmill at 3.5 mph and 5.0 incline...burned a total of @475 cals according to the machines.


10:00 AM - 70 g whey shake in skim, bowl of cereal (apple jacks)
11:30 AM - 6 whole eggs, Dr. Pepper
1:30 PM - workout
3:30 PM - 10 inch chicken teryiaka sub from Penn Station, small fries, lemonade
4:30 PM - 70 g whey shake in skim
6:00 PM - 10 oz sirloin, mashed potatoes, broccoli
9:00 PM - 6 oz canned chicken, PB n J on wheat bread
11:00 PM - 70 g whey shake in skim



Got stocked up on placebos to last me until I can start my cycle. I LOVED the hammer strength incline to start my workout today. Chest was fried by the time I got to incline BB's and the numbers reflect it lol. Felt great though. Time to go rape my girlfriend.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 15, 2012)

Back/Bi's today.

Wide Cable Pulldowns - 15, 12, 12, 12
Close Cable Pulldowns - 12, 12, 12
Bent Over BB Rows - 135X15, 185X10, 185X10, 135X13
Hammer Strength Unilateral High Rows - 90X15, 180X12, 180X10, 180X10
Hammer Strength Unilateral Low Rows - 180X10, 140X12, 90X15
Machine T-Bar Rows w/ Chest pad (FST-7) - 45X12, 45X12, 45X12, 45X12, 45X12, 45X12, 45X12
Deads - 135X10, 225X10, 315X10, 315X8, 315X6, 225X10

Cable Curls - 15, 12, 12, 12, 15


That was all I had in me today. Deads wore me out too bad to really hammer bi's the way I'd have liked to. Oh well. 

10:00 AM - 6 whole eggs
11:30 AM - 52 g whey, 5 g creatine mono in water
11:45 AM - 2 scoops All-Max MusclePrime
12:15 PM - workout
2:00 PM - 52 g whey, 5 g creatine mono in 2 cups skim milk
4:00 PM - 8 oz meat loaf, 1 sweet potato, broccoli
8:00 PM - 8 oz meat loaf, 1 sweet potato
10:00 PM - 5 oz tuna, PB n J on wheat bread
12:00 AM - 52 g whey, 5 g creatine mono in 2 cups skim milk


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 16, 2012)

Shoulders today. Fun stuff.

Lateral Raises - 10'sX25, 15'sX20, 20'sX15, 25'sX10, 30'sX8, 20'sX12
Smith Machine BTN Presses - 135X12, 185X10, 185X9, 135X10, 115X13
Alt. DB Front Raises - 35'sX12, 35'sX12, 35'sX12, 35'sX12
Rear Delt Superset - 20'sX10-10, 25'sX8-10, 25'sX8-8, 20'sX10-10
Standing DB Shrugs - 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15, 100'sX15
Rear Delt Machine Fly - 15, 12, 10
Upright Rows - 100X15, 100X12, 100X10
Hammer Strength Machine Presses (FST-7) - 90X12, 90X12, 90X12, 90X12, 90X10, 90X10, 90X10

30 min on eliptical in 5 min intervals between level 5 and level 10 resistance. HR was 140-150 at level 5 and 180-190 at level 10. Does this count as HIIT?

On another note, AllMax MusclePrime is a very good pre-workout so far. No crazy stimulation as there is no 1,3 dimethylamyline...just a nice moderate dose of caffeine, but good pumps and nice lasting energy from the aminos. Mix in with 5 g creatine mono and it's the magic potion. 


1:00 PM - bowl of cereal and 52 g whey, 5 g creatine in 2 cups skim milk
2:30 PM - 6 whole eggs, banana, Dr. Pepper
4:00 PM - 2 scoops AllMax MusclePrime, 5 g creatine in water
4:30 PM - workout
6:30 PM - 52 g whey, 5 g creatine, 50 g dextrose in water
9:00 PM - 16 oz ground beef, 1 sweet potato
10:30 PM - 5 oz tuna, cup EasyMac
12:30 AM - 6 oz canned chicken, PB n J on wheat
2:00 AM - 52 g whey, 5 g creatine in 2 cups skim milk



Got off to a late start today and loved every minute of it. I'm trying to work another solid meal into my day, as I've just really been getting 3-4 plus shakes, and I really need to be getting at the very least 5, so we'll see how that goes. Follow up with the Dr. about my hypothyroid and I'm gonna ask for a copy of my last bloodwork so I can see where my total T is at.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 17, 2012)

Off day today. Just abs and calves.

Decline Twisting Situps - 20, 18, 16
superset w/
Decline Straight Situps - 10, 8, 5

Hanging Leg Raises - 5 sets of 10

Machine Crunches - 25 lbsX25, 25X25, 25X25, 25X25

Standing Side Bends holding 45 lb plate - 10 to each side, 10 to each side, 10 to each side

Regular Crunches - 50, 50


Calf Tri-Set (Standing Calf Raises w/ weight, Bodyweight calf raises on aerobics step, bodyweight calf raises standing on floor)
360X25, 25, 25...360X25, 25, 25...360X20, 20, 25...270X23, 25, 25...270X20, 20, 25


no cardio today.

Found out my total T is 340 today. I somehow feel like less of a man now. I've had to fuck my girlfriend 3 times already today just to keep my head on straight and remind myself who is in charge. . I'm making great gains and the mirror has reflected the hard work I've been putting in these last 8 weeks or so, but now I know my gains will take off for real once I start pinning again. 

8:00 AM - bowl of cereal and 52 g whey, 5 g creatine in 2 cups skim milk
10:00 AM - 5 whole eggs, banana
2:00 PM - 6 oz canned chicken, sweet potato
4:15 PM - 2 scoops AllMax MusclePrime, 5 g creatine in water
4:45 PM - workout
5:30 PM - 52 g whey, 5 g creatine, 50 g dextrose in water
8:15 PM - 10 oz top sirloin w/ peppers and shit (swiss steak stew...good stuff)
11:00 PM - 5 oz tuna, cup of easy mac
12:00 AM - 52 g whey, 5 g creatine in 2 cups skim milk



Time to go show my girlfriend who's wearing the jockstrap in this relationship.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 18, 2012)

Arms today.

Incline DB Curls - 25'sX15, 30'sX12, 30'sX12, 30'sX10, 25'sX12
Standing BB Curls - 65X15, 85X12, 95X10, 95X8
Machine Preacher Curls (dropsets) 70X10-45X10, 95X8-70X8-45X12, 95X6-70X6-45X10, 70X10-45X10
Unilateral Nautilus Machine Curls - 25, 20, 15, 15, 25

Cable Rope Pressdowns - 25, 20, 15, 12, 15
Close Grip Bench - 135X15, 185X10, 185X7, 135X12
Incline DB Skullcrushers - 20'sX15, 25'sX12
Cable V-Handle Pressdowns (dropsets) - 8-8-15, 7-6-10, 6-6-8

Reverse Curls - 60X15, 60X15, 60X12, 60X12
Behind the Back BB wrist curls - 135X15, 135X15, 135X15, 135X15, 135X15
Hammer Curls - 20'sX25, 25'sX12

30 minutes on treadmill at 4.0 mph and 6.0 incline. Burned 275 cals.

Doctor ordered some T4 for me today. Starting at a measly 25 mcg a day so that sucks, but hey at least I'll be closer to having normal levels of thyroid hormones.

10:00 AM - bowl of cereal and 52g whey, 5g creatine in 2 cups skim milk
12:00 PM - 6 whole eggs, banana, 7UP
2:00 PM - cup of easy mac, 6 oz canned chicken
4:30 PM - 3 scoops AllMax MusclePrime, 5 g creatine in water
5:15 PM - workout
7:30 PM - 10 inch chicken teriyaki sub from Penn Station, small fries, lemonade
9:30 PM - 5 oz tuna, sweet potato
12:00 AM - 52 g whey, 5 g creatine in 2 cups milk


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 18, 2012)

What's your appetite like Diesel?  It doesn't seem like you're eating that much brotha.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 19, 2012)

Appetite is so/so. It's more just a matter of forcing myself to sit down and eat. I only have a couple times during the day I can eat usually, and by the time I get home I only have usually 4 to 5 hours to get the rest of my meals in. I'm tryin ha...thankful for shakes. I'm gonna start workin oatmeal in with my meals when I can as a way to bump up the cals and get some good carbs because I struggle to get good carb sources most days.

Legs today.

Single Leg Extensions - 15, 12, 10
Dual Leg Extensions - 30, 25, 20
Squats - 135X10, 225X10, 225X8, 225X8, 185X12, 135X15
Hack Squats - 360X10, 360X10, 360X10, 360X9
Leg Press - 540X15, 630X10, 700X8

Kneeling Single Leg Curls - 25, 20, 15, 12
SLDL - 135X15, 155X12, 185X10
Lying Leg Curls - 2 sets of 21's


Calves were still kinda sore today, so I decided not to hit them yet. Plus I was exhausted after that..calf work would have suffered majorly today anyway. 

8:00 AM - bowl of cereal + 52 g whey, 5 g creatine in 2 cups skim milk
10:00 AM - 6 whole eggs, 12 oz Red Bull
2:00 PM - 6 oz canned chicken, cup of easy mac
4:30 PM - 3 scoops AllMax MusclePrime, 5 g creatine in water
5:15 PM - workout
7:00 PM - 52 g whey, 5 g creatine, 50 g dextrose in water
8:00 PM - 10 hot wings
9:30 PM - 10 hot wings
11:00 PM - 5 oz tuna, 1 cups oats
12:00 AM - 52 g whey, 5 g creatine in 2 cups skim milk


Off day tomorrow. No abs/calves, no cardio, no nothing. Just eating and growing.

Oh yeah took my first T4 dose today. I have to wait 30 minutes after I take it to eat breakfast so I think I'm just gonna start doing fasted cardio in the mornings after I take it. Seems like the Universe is trying to tell me to do that so I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 20, 2012)

Off day today. Consisted of doing the bare minimum at work today and havin my lab partner carry the workload during lab tonight. Oh yeah and a nap between work and class.

8:30 AM - 2 cups oats, 52 g whey+5g creatine in 2 cups skim milk
10:00 AM - 6 whole eggs
2:00 PM - 6 oz canned chicken, PB n J on wheat bread
4:30 PM - 12 oz sirloin, fries, broccoli
8:30 PM - 52 g whey in 2 cups skim milk
10:00 PM - 5 oz tuna, 2 cups oats
12:00 AM - 52 g whey+5 g creatine in 2 cups skim milk

Chest tomorrow. Hoping to start to see something as far as strength/endurance from the creatine. Been loading it for a week.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 21, 2012)

Chest/Tri's today

Hammer Strength Incline Press - 90X15, 180X12, 230X8, 200X10, 180X11
Flat BB Bench - 135X10, 185X10, 225X6, 185X8
Incline BB Bench - 135X12, 135X12
DB Flies w/ lowest possible incline - 40'sX12, 40'sX12, 40'sX10, 40'sX10
Cable Crossovers - 15, 12, 15, 13
DB Bridge Pushups - 15, 15
Bodyweight Dips - 15, 15

Cable Rope Pressdowns - 15, 12, 12, 15
One Arm DB Overhead Extensions - 15X25, 20X15, 25X8
Skullcrushers on lowest incline - 60X15, 70X12, 70X11

30 min on eliptical at resistance level 15. Burned 510 cals.

9:00 AM - bowl of cereal, 52 g whey+5 g creatine in 2 cups milk
10:00 AM - 3 scoops AllMax MusclePrime
10:30 AM - workout
12:30 AM - 52 g whey+5 g creatine in water
1:30 PM - sweet+sour chicken, white rice, 1 egg roll
3:30 PM - 6 whole eggs, 1 cup oats
5:30 PM - Dbl Quarter Pounder with fries? mmm that's a maybe
8:30 PM - 6 oz canned chicken, 1 cup oats
11:30 PM - 52 g whey in 2 cups skim milk


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 22, 2012)

Back/Bi's today.

Wide Grip Pullups - 12, 10, 8
Assisted Wide Grip Pullups - 12, 12, 12
One Arm DB Rows - 75X10, 75X10, 75X10, 75X10, 75X10
Wide Cable Pulldowns - 15, 12, 12
T-Bar Machine Rows w/ chest pad (wide) - 90X12, 90X12, 90X12, 90X12
Straight Arm Cable Pulldowns (FST-7) - 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12
Deads - 135X5, 225X5, 315X5, 365X5, 405X3, 275X14

Cable Curls - 15, 12, 12, 12, 15

30 mins on stair stepper - 430 ish cals I think


1:00 PM - bowl of cereal, 52 g whey in 2 cups skim milk
2:00 PM - 6 whole eggs, 1 cup oats
3:00 PM - 3 scoops AllMax MusclePrime, 5 g creatine in water
3:30 PM - workout
5:30 PM - 52 g whey, 5 g creatine, 50 g dextrose in water
8:30 PM - 12 oz pork chops, scalloped potatoes
10:00 PM - 5 oz tuna, 1 cup oats
11:30 PM - 6 oz canned chicken, 4.4 oz brown rice
1:00 AM - 52 g whey in 2 cups skim milk


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have been given the awesome oppurtunity to log some gear for Bodybuilding Service Shop, and I will be moving my log over to their section for a few months. Don't miss me too much.


----------

